# Hurt, possibly sprained leg/foot



## Sweetie (May 2, 2010)

Prince has hurt his right back leg/foot at 10pm tonight. My vet isn't open until Monday.

Prince is not hopping on his right leg/foot. He jumped from the top of the cage, which is like 1 foot 15 inches from the floor. I felt his leg/foot and I couldn't feel any break and he didn't grind his teeth or growl when I was feeling it. I emailed my vet about this and awaiting an answer from him.

I put ice on it for a few minutes. I have one dose of metacam left and I don't want to give it to him unless he is in severe pain.

What else can I do while I wait for my vet to get back to me via email?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 2, 2010)

Probably fine to give the Metacam. If it helps, but he still has pain after it wears off, you can get some children's ibuprofen or use aspirin. That's not a terribly long fall, but it sounds like he is at least hurt a little. The anti-inflammatory property of metacam will help it heal more quickly.


----------



## Sweetie (May 2, 2010)

Then I will give the metacam right now. He is in a cage by himself. Sweetie is outside of the cage, fre roaming in the rabbit area. Thank you Claire. Any more suggestions that I can do would be great. 

Oh I have ibuprofen for adults, can I split an ibuprofen and let it dissolve in water and give it to him that way? If so, how much, like a quarter of a tablet or half a tablet?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 2, 2010)

hi,sweetie-right foot,injury/sprain/strain.??-stick with the metacam and baby asprin/use a syring-1cc and dissolve half a baby asprin in the 1cc water---try massaging the foot/leg and watch for a more serious injury..ie huddled in corner,,crying,etc,,...sincerely james waller,,your choice heat,ice or both..


----------



## Sweetie (May 2, 2010)

If I cannot get a hold of any baby aspirin, can I use children's tylenol? I will be applying ice to his right back leg/foot and I will try heat also. 

I didn't feel any break and he did not growl or grind his teeth when I was checking it, feeling it.

Thank you James! Greatly appreciate the help from you and Claire.

Any more suggestions you guys may have that will help Prince? I want to do everything I can for him.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 2, 2010)

Tylenol isn't ok. The active ingredient, acetaminophen, should not be given to bunnies. You can crush up an ibuprofen tablet and give via syringe--it will be very bitter though, so he may not want to take it.

Here's a dosage calculator, it has ibuprofen in it:
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


----------



## Sweetie (May 2, 2010)

Ok. I will stick with children's ibuprofen and/or children's aspirin. I will ask my vet for some more metacam on Monday or when I can get Prince in to see him.

Thank you Claire!

Can I put a frozen waterbottle in the cage with him so he can lean up against it on his hurt, possibly sprained leg/foot?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 3, 2010)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Ok. I will stick with children's ibuprofen and/or children's aspirin. I will ask my vet for some more metacam on Monday or when I can get Prince in to see him.
> 
> Thank you Claire!
> 
> Can I put a frozen waterbottle in the cage with him so he can lean up against it on his hurt, possibly sprained leg/foot?


on medirabbit.com you can get info about analgesic drugs for rabbits/most important to read the remark column..ie.asprin thins blood,,up to 400 mg per kg-(2.2#)-daily.//.ibuprofen-can cause gastric irritation-2 to 10mg/kg-daily./.hope prince is feeling better--sincerely james waller:whistling


----------



## Sweetie (May 3, 2010)

Thanks James. Well, I heard from Dr. Crawford and he suggested I take Prince to All Creatures (they are a 24 hour vet hospital.

I have some bad news: Prince broke his rear right leg above his knee. It is called a femur break. Prince is at All Creatures now staying the night and tomorrow he will have surgery to fix his leg.

Luckily I was able to get Care Credit to help me pay for the surgery. My mom is helping with the rest. It will cost a little over $2,000. I pick up Prince tomorrow afternoon. I just hope there aren't any complications during or after the surgery.

After the surgery, the vet is giving me baytril and metacam, I believe, for Prince.

I just hope everything goes well with the surgery.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 3, 2010)

Oh, what bad luck! I'm sorry I didn't realize it was that bad from your description. I hope the surgery and recovery go smoothly. Please keep us updated! I guess since he's such a little guy a fall from that height can be dangerous.


----------



## Sweetie (May 3, 2010)

I didn't think it was that bad either because he has always jumped from the top of the cage and never got hurt. This time he did. When Dr. Little told me, I felt sad.

Dr. Little was very knowlegable in rabbits. I felt really comfortable when he checked Prince's leg. He took two xrays and he explained what the expenses would be. Prince is getting everything but blood work, because he is a healthy bunny and young enough Dr. Little doesn't need to do blood work.

I hope everything goes smoothly also.

I will keep everyone updated on Prince.


----------



## Sweetie (May 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have an update on Prince.

Prince is doing good. The surgery went fine. They have keept him overnight last night. Hopefully tonight I will be able to bring him home. I am hoping that the recovery is going to go smoothly. When I bring him home I am going to have to do some exercises with his leg so that he can gain mobility in that rear right leg.

I want to thank those of you who have helped me and Prince. Thank you!

Please pray for a smooth recovery.


----------



## Pipp (May 4, 2010)

ray: :clover: ink iris:


----------



## elrohwen (May 4, 2010)

{{healing vibes for Prince}}

That's so scary that he had such a serious break! I hope his recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## Sweetie (May 4, 2010)

Thank you guys. It was very scary when I saw the xray of it. I thought that it was a sprain, but it wasn't, it was a break. A femur break.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 6, 2010)

Is Prince home now?


----------



## Sweetie (May 6, 2010)

Prince is home. He has been home since Tuesday night.

He has an appointment tonight at 7pm for a check up. Then I will have to take him back in 6 to 8 weeks to get the pin taken out or something like that.


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2010)

Update on Prince: 

Prince is progressing very nicely. His leg is doing wonderfully. He still is not able to hop around yet, not until 4 weeks or so.

His leg was popping when I would do his leg exercises, but Dr Little said that it was the pin in his bone or something, can't remember what he said the popping was, but he definitely said that it wasn't anything to worry about.

Prince has to stay confined to a small animal carrier for another 4 weeks then he gets the pin taken out and hopefully gets to hop around then.


Oh and another thing: a lady was at the vet's office with a baby bunny, not more than about 2 weeks old. She may come on here and look for advice. I told her about this forum, that it has a lot of info and good advice.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2010)

:goodjob


----------



## Sweetie (May 30, 2010)

Thank you Claire! 

I am sooooo happy that Prince is doing so well. He doesn't use his right rear back leg. I am hoping that after his leg heals he uses it.


----------

